# Shinzo Abe's political party wins supermajority in parliamentary elections



## Valwinz (Jul 11, 2022)

As you know Ex-Prime Minister Shinzo Abe was assassinated on July 8th  days before the Japanese parliamentary elections.

Now Japan's ruling coalition won a sweeping supermajority in the country's parliamentary elections on Sunday, which would enable it to fulfill former Prime Minister Shinzo Abe's enduring ambition to reform the country's pacifist constitution.

The main point is that now they have the power to change the Japanese constitution and move japan towards being a military power once again.

If the Assasin point wast to stop this they failed miserly and made Abe into a martyr

source


----------



## Glyptofane (Jul 11, 2022)

How convenient for the anti-China narrative we're always being bombarded with.


----------



## RaptorDMG (Jul 11, 2022)

Valwinz said:


> As you know Ex-Prime Minister Shinzo Abe was assassinated on July 8th  days before the Japanese parliamentary elections.
> 
> Now Japan's ruling coalition won a sweeping supermajority in the country's parliamentary elections on Sunday, which would enable it to fulfill former Prime Minister Shinzo Abe's enduring ambition to reform the country's pacifist constitution.
> 
> ...



The assassin killed him because "The 41-year-old suspect has told investigators that his motive was a grudge against a religious organization. He said he believed Abe had close ties with the group." source: https://www3.nhk.or.jp/nhkworld/en/news/20220712_03/ 

I think it would be a good thing if Japan ammended it's constitution given the current security situation in the region as the west needs to work together to protect our allies and interests in the region.


----------

